# maybe / perhaps



## Ai no senshi

Hola:

¿Alguien puede ayudarme? Tengo una duda en como utilizar estas dos palabra "maybe" y "perhaps". ¿Las dos quieren decir "quiza"? ¿Podrían explicarme por favor? 

Moderator's note: two threads ahve been merged to create this one.


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

Son dos sinonimos que es usan de la misma manera. Significan
tal vez, quizá(s), a la mejor


----------



## palomica

Yes, they both mean the same thing. 'Perhaps' is a bit more elegant than 'maybe'. In Spanish you also have 'quizá', 'a lo mejor', etc. para decir la misma cosa.


----------



## Moritzchen

quizás:  perhaps
maybe: tal vez


----------



## Pedro Arteaga

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> quizás: perhaps
> maybe: tal vez


 
y "a la mejor"?


----------



## Moritzchen

Si Pedro, yo creo que maybe puede ser también "a lo mejor", y por supuesto "puede ser".


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

palomica said:
			
		

> Yes, they both mean the same thing. 'Perhaps' is a bit more elegant than 'maybe'. In Spanish you also have 'quizá', 'a lo mejor', etc. para decir la misma cosa.


Perhaps "perhaps" is a bit more elegant than "may be"? Or may be "may be" is a bit less elegant than "perhaps"?


----------



## Txiri

Nippur, una notita:  "maybe" es una palabra, no dos.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Txiri said:
			
		

> Nippur, una notita: "maybe" es una palabra, no dos.


Gracias, Txiri, no me dí cuenta del error.


----------



## bichita13

"perhaps" is slightly more proper than "maybe", but they hold equal meaning in my dialect. i believe "perhaps" is more common in england than it is in the states, but it's still in use and understood in both.


----------



## 3.1416

I THINK QUE ES BIEN FACIL DIFERENCIAR SU USO

MAYBE, may=puede   be= ser/estar.
Cuando tenia vida propia y me la pasaba traduciendo chistes o historias cortas traducia 'maybe' como "puede ser" cada vez que el espacio/tiempo y la tinta lo permitian.

Ahora que 'PERHAPS', dividirlo es mas dificil (especialmente para mi que no estudie en ninguna escuela), pero se me hace mas como...
'per-haps', tal vez esta mas relacionado al  "posiblemente".
Yo creo que aqui es donde le pedimos ayuda a alguien que sepa de etimologias.

¡¿ALGUIEN SABE LA ETIMOLOGIA DE ESTAS PALABRAS?!

If so, please come and rescue us (or at least me) from ignorance!!!


----------



## Moritzchen

I found this:
*perhaps: 1528, formed from M.E. per, par "by, through" + plural of hap "chance" (see happen), on model of peradventure, perchance, etc. which now have been superseded by this word. 
*


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno y siguiendo con la investigación, según el DRAE quizá o quizás viene del latín _qui sapit,_ es decir: quién sabe.


----------



## anavicto

Perhaps es sin duda mas "elegante" que maybe y su uso menos comun,pero  mas alla de ver su etimologia( que no deja de ser importante),esta claro que tenemos "dos tipos de ingles " bien definidos.Ciertamente es obvio que el British es "more polite"que el estadounidense.Yo acostumbro a leer en la red la revista "TIME";ahi encontraran un sinnumero de palabras q son muy poco usadas,y que son altamente protocolares o que dan a saber el alto conocimiento del idioma........

ENJOY............


----------



## Deer41

Si, efectivamente tienen el mismo significado (son sinonimos).


----------



## andym

Perhaps more elegant then maybe? I disagree.


----------



## elorarole

Hola a todos, no tengo ni idea de como traducir esta frase correctamente y que me entiendan. Un proveedor me va a regalar unas hojas publicitarias de su producto, haciendo referencia a nuestra marca. Él me pregunta cuantas quiero y la verdad es que me dá apuro pedirle una cantidad concreta.

''Es un compromiso para mi decirte cuantos folletos tienes que mandarme"

"(Es un compromiso para mi) to tell you how much  sheets you have to send me"

Gracias


----------



## Ekvintroj

And, can I say "could be"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, sometimes. What's the context?


----------



## Ekvintroj

Nothing, I just thought... if it will be right.

Please, correct my mistakes.


----------



## k-in-sc

You just *wondered* if it *would* be right? 
Yes, sometimes! But the standard way is "maybe."


----------



## Ekvintroj

Fine! thank you a lot


----------



## Belenchus

Hola a todos.
Os quería hacer una pregunta acerca de 2 palabras que me traen un poco de cabeza al no saber emplearlas. Estas son MAYBE y PERHAPS. ¿Se pueden emplear tanto una como otra cuando se quiera y en todos los casos? ¿Con qué tiempos verbales se deben de utilizar? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Peterdg

En mi opinión sí son intercambiables y se pueden utilizar con cualquier tiempo verbal.


----------



## Chasint

Peterdg said:


> En mi opinión sí son intercambiables y se pueden utilizar con cualquier tiempo verbal.


I agree.
There may be some well-used expressions that use one or the other but in general terms they are the same.


----------



## Gabriel

I might be totally off-base here, especially since I am not a native or expert, but I feel that "maybe" is a tad more likely than "perhaps".


----------



## Chasint

Sometimes we guess wrongly! 

Google ngram _*maybe,perhaps*_
https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...re=&direct_url=t1;,maybe;,c0;.t1;,perhaps;,c0


----------



## wafflewednesday

I use "maybe" much more often than perhaps. (USA).

Puedo hablar aqui de "tal vez", "de pronto" y "quizas"?  

Tal vez maybe es mas como tal vez y perhaps es mas como quizas, pero de pronto ya he complicado mucho esta discussión.


----------



## wafflewednesday

Biffo, this graph represents the use in published writing, which is only part of the story. In my experience, "maybe" is much more common in speech. I'd say that maybe is informal, and perhaps is formal.

Thanks for the link!! That's an awesome graph! What the heck was going on in the 1660s???


----------



## duvija

I agree about 'maybe' - more common in speech that 'perhaps'.


----------



## TrippyBallerina

"Maybe" está usado en íngles conversacional, día-a-día, más que "perhaps". Se puede ultilizar "perhaps", solo es un poco mas formal, cortés, razonado. Cualquiera es buena para usar. Si quería parecerse mas formal, se usaría "perhaps". 

Saludos


----------



## Belenchus

Hola. Yo queria saber si maybe o perhaps pueden utilizarse con todos los tiempos verbales. Gracias


----------



## Archilochus

Belenchus said:


> Hola. Yo queria saber si maybe o perhaps pueden utilizarse con todos los tiempos verbales. Gracias



Sure.

Maybe/Perhaps he will sing.
Maybe/Perhaps he sang.
Maybe/Perhaps he had sung.
Maybe/Perhaps he would sing.
Maybe/Perhaps he did sing.
Maybe/Perhaps he is singing.

etc.


----------



## SSIPAE

Donde puedo utilizar uno y otro? Gracias!!


----------



## elanglojicano

Para mí, perhaps suena popis - ¿presuntuoso? -, o digamos altisonante, pero ¡soy yo!


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Sí, "maybe" lo leí más veces en palabras de personajes informales más que formales, leo más bien personajes formales diciendo "perhaps", suena más educado a mis oídos.

Encontré esto que me pareció cierto:

I have been studying these two words, and from the various contexts, _perhaps_ is used at the beginning of an optative sentence, where one is hoping for something to be true, whereas with the word _maybe_, it is less wishful, and a bit more uncertain. I guess it is similar with the words _may _and _might_.
Fuente: "Maybe" versus "perhaps"


----------



## SSIPAE

Ok, ok, entonces utilizaré Perhaps para lo formal -popis- como decir por ejemplo "quizá fue Pedro, quizá no" en asuntos serios y cachetones. Y usaré Maybe para lo más común, como responder a "mañana vienes?" -Maybe!


----------



## SSIPAE

elanglojicano said:


> Para mí, perhaps suena popis - ¿presuntuoso? -, o digamos altisonante, pero ¡soy yo!


Perhaps popis Jajaja! bueno, en mi libro de Memorias lo utilizaré. gracias mi estimado..


----------



## alejandro1987

_


Lyrica_Soundbite said:



			Sí, "maybe" lo leí más veces en palabras de personajes informales más que formales, leo más bien personajes formales diciendo "perhaps", suena más educado a mis oídos.

Encontré esto que me pareció cierto:

I have been studying these two words, and from the various contexts, perhaps is used at the beginning of an optative sentence, where one is hoping for something to be true, whereas with the word maybe, it is less wishful, and a bit more uncertain. I guess it is similar with the words may and might.
Fuente: "Maybe" versus "perhaps"

Click to expand...


Segun este link


Maybe is used as a noun, in phrases like no ifs, buts, or maybes.
Alguien me podria confirmar que perhaps no se puede usar como sustantivo?
_


----------



## Elcanario

Perhaps
Noun
: something open to doubt or conjecture. Merriam Webster
By the way, its plural is _perhapses_.
Un saludo


----------



## duvija

Elcanario said:


> Perhaps
> Noun
> : something open to doubt or conjecture. Merriam Webster
> By the way, its plural is _perhapses_.
> Un saludo



Si escucho/veo "perhapses" en algún lado, me muero de risa.


----------



## Elcanario

Y no serías la única duvija. Lo bueno es que te alegraría el día. 
Un saludo


----------

